# Where are the lift points on a 2012 Cruze?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FireFox31 said:


> Hello, where are the lift points on a 2012 Cruze? Specifically, what are the four corner points I would put the ends of an automotive lift like the dealership has? Also, where are the front and rear center points where I could lift one end with a floor jack?
> 
> I want to be sure I'm lifting this car safely. Any pictures you could provide would be really helpful. Thanks.


Look Here


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

^^ The link Blasirl provided show photos of the correct jacking locations. 

Also, look at the beginning of that thread linked above. I created 3 of the metal and wood pieces posted in that thread and they work great. I never felt completely confident jacking my Cruze until I created those. Now it feels very safe and stable when I lift it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I forgot about mentioning those, sorry....:redface:

If you're not as handy as @dhpnet, you could go with these, although I think his would be a bit more stable.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I forgot about mentioning those, sorry....:redface:
> 
> If you're not as handy as @*dhpnet*, you could go with these, although I think his would be a bit more stable.


I wish I could take credit for the idea of making those jack pads, but that belongs to @swedgemon The rubber pads work. I have the same ones you posted, but I never felt completely confident climbing under the car with those. I also tried hockey pucks, but they didn't cover the weld seam as much, and I was always concerned they would break. The metal and wood pads are almost like the old days when you could just put the jack directly on the frame. 

They weren't very hard to make. There are a lot of metal shops that can cut the metal for you. You could also probably find a wood shop that could cut the wood for you. Then you would just need to glue it.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I use the rear bushing mount of the lower control arms to lift the front, and the pad under the coil springs to lift the rear. 

That probably wouldnt help much if you were trying to let the suspension hang loose, though.


----------

